
Scientists say most likely number of contactable alien civilisations is 36 - asib
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/15/scientists-say-most-likely-number-of-contactable-alien-civilisations-is-36
======
rotexo
Wow that is also my estimate of how many angels can dance on the head of a
pin!

In all seriousness, I would think that a) finding life on another planet in
our solar system and b) determining whether it shared a common ancestor with
life on Earth is the next thing that needs to happen to refine our assumptions
for terms in the Drake equation.

------
noble_pleb
I remember watching a show in which Indian scientist Yash Pal had proclaimed
that number to be zero. Argued that more a civilization progresses, more the
chance of it being devastated by forces of nature, etc., thus its highly
improbably that civilizations exist on other planets (or rather, we on earth
are a very odd case scenario).

------
LargoLasskhyfv
So it _IS_ between _23_ and _42_!

Who would have thought...

